# Bill Cosby interviews Marcia Brody



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Watch this when you have 10 minutes to laugh)


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Topa: I don't know how you find these clips. But I didn't only Laugh I almost did something else. THANK YOU FOR THE POST!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have too many friends the flood my inbox everyday) Most of them I delete and have seen 20 times. Every once in a while a good one pops up.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That was a great piece.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That was almost as funny as Abbott & Costello's "Who's on first" routine!

Thank you!


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

The inimitable Bill Cosby.

And I thought San Jose was confusing: 280 South turns into 680 North as you travel East, etc.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Great stuff Bob. To use the old expression, "Now THAT'S entertainment!" Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Did I mention I only live in the South, but I ain't from around here? LOL
She is a gem.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Mary Anne, do you live Noth of South?


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Joe, 
I live North of South Carolina, but West in North Carolina. 
Got that?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Not East of Soth?!

I thought I knew Exactly where you lived UNTIL you mentioned Carolina!...

... Now, I am lost in the West!

LOL…... or somewhere out there…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I wonder if she ever found out what everyone ws laughing about?


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Great video !!! Thanks TopamaxSurvivor


----------

